# Fahaka puffer question



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I've been hearing a lot lately that the fahaka puffer is such a badass. How exactly would it be able to kill a rhom? I don't get it, it doesn't even have any teeth


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

They indeed do have teeth, just not as other fish. They actually have fused upper & lower plates that are used to crush snail shells & the shells of other crustaceons. Can certainly bit large chunks out of any fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> I've been hearing a lot lately that the fahaka puffer is such a badass. How exactly would it be able to kill a rhom? I don't get it, *it doesn't even have any teeth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where on earth did you get that information from?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think the PACK posted a video of his saltwater fish feeding, and he has a large puffer in there, at one point the puffer bites a feeder in half.lol. its crazy.

i mean, when Ps bite into something, they shake it a bit to rip chunks off, but this puffer went "CHOMP" and the fish got cut in half, it was nuts!!!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup dont all puffers or most puffers have teeth


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

All puffs I know of no matter what water they live in have same type tooth setup more like a beak on a bird. And yes large puffs can easily take fingers or other body parts off in one bite. So imagine a another fish what they could do. Plus fahakas are crazy not just to eat crazy, but just get outta my area or die.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah one of the people at shedd aquarium lost his finger to a mbu puffer. They can do some damage


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah one of the people at shedd aquarium lost his finger to a mbu puffer. They can do some damage
> [snapback]1116414[/snapback]​


o sh*t


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if you were considering a fahaka or a p..man no contest get the fahaka..and trust me they have theeth..if you dont belive me..come over and dip your finger in my tank...i'll even tie a pieace of shrimp around your finger....only for flavoring..lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

do fahakas swim around alot


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> do fahakas swim around alot
> [snapback]1117190[/snapback]​


good question, i want to now too

one more ?

what is the growth rate of a Fahaka puffer ?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well about the growth rate ive herd that they grow realy fast


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I kept one for about 2 years. Yes, they grow fairly quickly - mine went from eyes-n-tail to almost a foot long in a year. They are also pretty active. Mine swam around quite a bit - especially when he saw me come into the room.

And since this thread was about teeth, they can bite crayfish in half with one bite and even chew up their claws. Very strong teeth and jaws.


----------

